# cockapoos in da hood



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol after comments about my three hooligans by my friends leading their little angel Tia astray and into the mud lol they said that it was the bandannas that did it making them look like gang members, so i couldn't resist digging out their hoodies(digging yes we are that sad but i never knew why we bought them lol now i know ) lol and i have only just notest that the first and last photos are like spot the difference lol

so here they are the cockapoo hooodie gang


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

haha that is so cute kendal!  i love the 2nd & 3rd photos lol


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

That's really cute!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You got some cute gangsters there lol.


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol Brilliant where did u get the scotland flag one ? Would be brilliant to wind up hubby on xmas day x


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just love the cream dog with the brown ears, i want another lol !!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

got that out of pets at home 3 years ago, we got two(only had two dogs at the time) thats Gypsy my eldist she is 4


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Haha I love the hoodies!  They don't like they enjoy them as much as we do though.


----------

